# Log Cabin Days, Waterford, Michigan...



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Aster Climax hauling logs*










*Aster Pacifics on the main line* 











*One of Thomas' lesser known friends, Gerry. GER for short.* 











*John Helmer's 7/8th scale Marlyn*










*Marlyn with Will Lindley's Sammy* 











*Stanley still steaming*

And a few videos...


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom
Always good to see your posting of steamups...this one certainly has some attractive surroundings.


----------



## shaysteam05 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank, Tom, from those of us who could not go.
Alex


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles,

There are many beautiful places in Michigan, as there are in Pennsylvania. The Waterford Township Fish Hatchery Park is one of them.


----------

